# Good Pope, Bad Pope, But mostly Bad Pope.



## Stormcat (Mar 18, 2016)

A little birdy told me back in the day, some popes weren't so nice. From ordering inquisitions, to sympathizing with nazis, there have been some really nasty popes in the history of the catholic church.

I've only seen three popes in power in my lifetime. None of them could be considered "evil". The only historical bad pope I know about it Rodrigio Borgia, thanks to the TV series "the Borgias" and that one Assassin's Creed game. I need some help finding research information about some truly corrupt, despicable, horrid, and quintessentially evil popes. 

No need for NSFW warnings, give me the most awful popes history has to offer, and tales of what they did.

PS: I found this blurb on TV Tropes, any idea who the pope in question was?



> A very unpopular and paranoid eighteenth century Pope was plagued by the mysterious graffiti "I.S.S.S.V" appearing all over Rome. It stood for In Settembre Sera Seda Vacante. ("By September the throne will be empty") The paranoid pope became even more paranoid and started to develop symptoms of insomnia and disturbed eating patterns. Sure enough, by the following September he was dead...


----------



## Glyax (Mar 18, 2016)

The Pope spread lies about the Knights Templar, resulting in all of the leaders being killed, and their assets/riches taken by the church
----


To be fair..it was the crafty king first...but then the pope issued the papal decree..


----------



## Stormcat (Mar 18, 2016)

Glyax said:


> The Pope spread lies about the Knights Templar, resulting in all of the leaders being killed, and their assets/riches taken by the church
> ----
> 
> 
> To be fair..it was the crafty king first...but then the pope issued the papal decree..



But which pope? There have been loads of Popes over the course of history! (Even a couple of popes at the same time!)


----------



## Glyax (Mar 18, 2016)

Stormcat said:


> But which pope? There have been loads of Popes over the course of history! (Even a couple of popes at the same time!)


Eh, that one was King Phillip IV and Pope Clement V.


----------

